# Log cabin bottle?



## Jake2150 (Dec 2, 2020)

Anyone have any knowledge of this bottle? Got home too late to clean it. Thanks for any info


----------



## planeguy2 (Dec 2, 2020)

Almost looks like a poison or an ink to me, I doubt I am correct though.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Dec 2, 2020)

Drake's Plantation Bitters I assume, that's a very nice find!  One of those bottles I've always wanted to find, though I doubt I'll ever come across one up here.


----------



## Jake2150 (Dec 2, 2020)

Thanks for info! Definitely Drakes Plantation Bitters. I’ll add another photo once I get it cleaned up


----------



## bottles_inc (Dec 3, 2020)

You've got one hell of a hole going. Drakes are not easy to come by!


----------



## ROBBYBOBBY64 (Dec 3, 2020)

Wow, nice one. 13 variants known. 4 and 6 log are most common. 5 log is scarce. Yours through the mud looks like a 6 log variant but can't tell more unless it gets cleaned up. Again, nice bottle!
ROBBYBOBBY64.


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 3, 2020)

Nice find!  I've dug several broken ones but no whole ones.


----------



## Harry Pristis (Dec 3, 2020)

Four-log pair:


----------



## Jake2150 (Dec 3, 2020)

here it is somewhat cleaned up. Funny thing, I knocked the cork out of it when cleaning and the smell of pine/chemicals/booze is unbelievable. My wife is yelling at me to get it out of the kitchen!


----------



## hemihampton (Dec 3, 2020)

Nice find, I've never dug one. I've always considered kinda common since you'll see many on ebay week after week year after year. Anybody that wants one can easily buy one off ebay. Digging one would be much more sentimental though. Congrats, LEON.


----------



## william crosson sr. (Dec 3, 2020)

Beautiful, I would like to find one of those.  Congrats.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 3, 2020)

Jake2150 said:


> View attachment 215081
> here it is somewhat cleaned up. Funny thing, I knocked the cork out of it when cleaning and the smell of pine/chemicals/booze is unbelievable. My wife is yelling at me to get it out of the kitchen!


Recork it. I'd like to know what it smells like to determine what was in it.


----------



## klaatu (Dec 4, 2020)

Very nice find. Always a good dig when a Bitters is unearthed, especially a cabin! I've also never dug a whole one, but was digging an old farm dump many years ago which contained the shards of at least 8-10 Drakes in both 4 & 6 log. I did pull out a complete, undamaged E. Dexter Loveridge Wahoo Bitters, though.


----------



## william crosson sr. (Dec 4, 2020)

Robby Raccoon said:


> Recork it. I'd like to know what it smells like to determine what was in it.


From my Antique Traders Bottles Book, this is a Drake's Plantation Bitters, 5 log, smooth base, applied top, American 1862-1875.  Book says could be worth $1000 +.  Hope this is correct, check with an expert.  Wonderful find.


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 4, 2020)

It's a 6 log, not a 5 log.


----------



## sandchip (Dec 4, 2020)

Nice.  Anything going on in the back lower roof corner?


----------



## william crosson sr. (Dec 4, 2020)

nhpharm said:


> It's a 6 log, not a 5 log.


Hmmm, I only counted 5, but I guess there is one that goes un-noticed.  Sorry about that, in any case, they are worth a few bucks.


----------



## Robby Raccoon (Dec 4, 2020)

william crosson sr. said:


> From my Antique Traders Bottles Book, this is a Drake's Plantation Bitters, 5 log, smooth base, applied top, American 1862-1875.  Book says could be worth $1000 +.  Hope this is correct, check with an expert.  Wonderful find.


What I was saying is, what did they put in it? Pine oil, whiskey, thyme, sage, or what? Lol


----------



## Jake2150 (Dec 5, 2020)

Interestingly,  I dug what I believe to be my oldest bottle the same day as the Drakes. Didn’t realize it was pontil Ed til I cleaned it up 





It’s not a very robust bottle, noticeably lighter than the other stuff I’ve been finding. Glad it survived


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 5, 2020)

Those are very good bottles-great find.  Tough bitters to find.


----------



## embe (Dec 5, 2020)

Some rewarding shovel work.


----------



## bottlecrazy (Dec 5, 2020)

Jake2150 said:


> Interestingly,  I dug what I believe to be my oldest bottle the same day as the Drakes. Didn’t realize it was pontil Ed til I cleaned it up View attachment 215140View attachment 215141
> It’s not a very robust bottle, noticeably lighter than the other stuff I’ve been finding. Glad it survived


That was one HECK of a digging day! Stuff of dreams . . .


----------



## william crosson sr. (Dec 5, 2020)

Robby Raccoon said:


> What I was saying is, what did they put in it? Pine oil, whiskey, thyme, sage, or what? Lol


It was a Bitters Bottle.  Bitters originated in England and was a blend of roots that tasted bitter.  Was considered a medicine.  Once arriving in America, "we" started adding alcohol.  Some brands wound up being 120 proof and became very popular.


----------



## Palani (Dec 9, 2020)

Nice find good looking bottle.


----------



## seniorscuba1 (Dec 9, 2020)

nice find .. looks a bit like a case gin bottle although it isn't


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 11, 2020)

planeguy2 said:


> Almost looks like a poison or an ink to me, I doubt I am correct though.


Lo


----------



## Catmandoo (Dec 11, 2020)

Definitely Drake's, nice find. Have a couple been years since finding a whole one. Good job.


----------

